# Serious Performance Paint Cleanser



## Edward101

*Price & Availability:*

250ml - £5.95 (including VAT)
500ml - £8.95 (including VAT)

Available direct from Alex at Serious Performance
(www.seriousperformance.co.uk)

*Used on:*

Fiat Grande Punto in crossover black

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Serious Performance Paint Cleanser is a non abrasive paint cleaner designed to safely remove contaminants and oxidation quickly and easily from the paintwork after washing.

Paint Cleanser restores depth and colour, and utilises optical brighteners to further enhance the clarity and shine from your paint, prior to sealing with Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant or your own favourite sealant.

- Restores colour and shine
- Non abrasive cleaning action
- Safe on ALL paint finishes

*Packaging:*

The supplied sample bottle has a flip top for simple decanting onto your applicator and the bottle is firm and semi opaque therefore allowing you to easily see how much of the contents have been used.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

The fragrance has a very similar smell to Brasso, the scent is pleasant but not overpowering. The consistency is quite runny like thin cream with a slightly off white colour.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

It is a non-abrasive product so friendly too all paint finishes and perfect for a car with little or no swirling as filling is not needed.
To apply the product I used a brand new foam applicator to see how much dirt would be removed from the paint, I wasn't expecting much as the paintwork is kept extremely well and was clayed only a month or so ago. But to my surprise the applicator did come up very slightly grubby, definitely a slight greyish tinge compared to how it looked when i started. It was really hard to show this in the photo but comparing it to the image of the product on the applicator there is a difference. It certainly served its purpose and cleaned up the paint well and Im sure on a much less cared for car it would bring off plenty ingrained dirt and contaminants. There were a few water spots on the paint after washing but the cleanser made light work of this and left a squeaky clean and beautifully clear finish showing off my hard work with the machine polisher not long ago.










*Ease Of Use:*

Due to its relatively low viscosity application is very easy which makes it a pleasure to use and because of its runny consistency it is easy to get enough on your pad to ensure your not wasting product.
Only a small amount is needed as it spreads smooth and evenly giving good coverage. However to aid application I recommend moistening the applicator slightly as this helps to spread the product even further, giving you more work time and to stop it drying out quickly.

When testing the product it was sunny at times and the panels on the black car did get quite hot which usually makes it very hard to spread and buff off products - impressively Serious Performances Paint Cleanser was still very simple to use, the instructions state work in lightly and buff off one panel at a time, following these instructions even using one of my plush microfibre towel minimal pressure was needed to remove the product. So on the whole a very user friendly product.




























*Finish:*

The cleanser definitely does what it states and that's enhance the finish; with the sun shining the metallic flake popped brilliantly and the panels were certainly bright and glossy.
Importantly it leaves a great base for your last step product (LSP), the paint felt smooth and slick thus telling me that I have given myself a good prep and the paintwork is at its best prior to applying the protection.



















*Durability: 
*
N/A

*Value:*

By the amount of product you use it is already a very economical product that spreads well, it is exceptionally well priced and if I was told to guess the price of the product I would guess a lot more! Superb value and it really makes you think, do I have to spend lots more on many other products when this gives a finish as good as this.

*Overall DW Rating:*










*Conclusion:*

Overall this is a brilliant product at a great price and a big thank you too Serious Performance for bringing us a product that serves its purpose extremely well, delivers great results and all for as little as £5.95 (for 250ml).

What is very good is that it is very foolproof and a product that anyone can use from the amateur to professional, the ease of application and value makes it a real winner therefore I am awarding it 9 out of 10.

Thank you to Alex at Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit:

www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Spoony

*Serious Perfomance Paint Cleanser*

*Price & Availability:*
£5.95 for 250ml
£8.95 for 500ml


*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
It is a non abrasive paint cleaner designed to safely remove contaminants and oxidation quickly and easily from the paintwork after washing.

Paint Cleanser restores depth and colour, and utilises optical brighteners to further enhance the clarity and shine from your paint, prior to sealing with Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant or your own favourite sealant.

- Restores colour and shine
-Non abrasive cleaning action
-Safe on ALL paint finishes

*Packaging:*
Comes in line with the rest of the SP range, very clean and crisp looking good upon your detailing shelf.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Very generic looking white liquid, smelling very much like a paint cleanser would. It seems like a car care product and not a fruit bowl.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
This product is non abrasive and so cleaning power would not be of the highest. However I did not find this to be an issue, as it still removed a greasy mark that washing did not touch. There was slight colouration from dirt on the MF pad even when the paint appeared clean, and so I would consider it to have some cleaning ability.

As it is non abrasive I would expect that it would not strip the fillers from previous layers, which can be considered a benefit in my eyes.
*
Ease Of Use:*
With many paint cleansers I have used I found them to be a bit of a pig to remove at times, and often even harder to spread evenly. Serious Performance paint cleanser does not have any such issues, the product goes on easy spreading nicely and comes of even easier - even when left for a period of time.









Using a small blob on a microfibre application pad I spread it on the panel in horizontal movements with light pressure. I left it to haze and removed it with a plush MF towel.

*Finish:*
The paint cleanser left the surface really slick, running your MF over the panel it felt really smooth and had no drag. The finish from this product also brought out the colour in the paint and increased the flake pop slightly, this really did surprise me as when the sun shone on the paint work the colour and clarity was evident.
Also most importantly it provided an excellent base for your choice of LSP.

Before:

























After:

































*Durability:*
N/A as this is a paint cleanser.

*Value:*
In order to do a Golf sized vehicle I used about a 3rd of my sample bottle, however I did lay it on thick at times to test how it would be to buff off. That being said this is decent value for money, and is certainly up there with the other paint cleansers on the market. In line with others in the market it comes in at a very reasonable price and is certainly a hard hitter in terms of performance so it would provide good value.
*
Overall DW Rating: 98%*









I'm also going to add the simplicity badge for this, as it is SERIOUSLY simple to use.









*Conclusion:*
I really could not fault this product, hence the 98%. What would have topped it over the top - well I'm not sure but this product is definitely one to try. I wasn't one for using paint clensers much but this changed my mind. The colour which it brings out and the ease of use makes it a fantastic product. Couple this with SP Polymer Super Sealant and it will provide a great shine.
This is also a very safe paint cleanser with a non abrasive action it can be used as a maintenance product after a wash if you wish to cleanse the paint and top up the lsp.

Thanks to Serious Performance for the sample.


----------



## Deano

*SP paint cleanser*

*Price & Availablilty:*

250ml - £5.95 (including VAT)
500ml - £8.95 (including VAT)

Available direct from Alex at Serious Performance
(www.seriousperformance.co.uk)

*Used on:*
1999 Citroen Xsara (aka the guineau pig)










If anything needs testing, the Xsara will be getting it. My wife thinks I'm being kind but really I want to see if it's any good before it goes on my Audi.

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser is a non abrasive paint cleaner designed to safely remove contaminants and oxidation quickly and easily from the paintwork after washing.
Paint Cleanser restores depth and colour, and utilises optical brighteners to further enhance the clarity and shine from your paint, prior to sealing with Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant or your own favourite sealant.
- Restores colour and shine
-Non abrasive cleaning action
-Safe on ALL paint finishes 
Work in lightly and remove one panel at a time.

*Packaging: *









No frills, "does what it says on the tin" design, but as Susan Boyle will tell you, it's what's on the inside that counts.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Like the middle of a creme egg without the yellow bit. Smells like a mix of pear drops and Acetone.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Non-abrasive but, as you can see from the photos, the cleaning power is very good.
The car was foamed and washed with Hyperwash but please note the car was not clayed prior to application. This stuff really did get the engrained muck right out.









*Ease Of Use:*
Simpler than George Bush. I've used a few detailing products in my time but none as easy to apply and remove as this. You hardly even have to apply pressure to the microfibre as the product just slides away. I would recommend this product to anyone who was new to detailing and wanted to take their car care regime to the next level but as we know some are still daunted with the talk of abrasive clays and machine polishers. If a newbie got to work with a bottle of this they'd build enough confidence to get stuck in in no time.

*Finish:*
Very impressive indeed. After the wash the car still had a dull veneer to it, but after applying the SP Paint Cleanser it developed a rich lustre and wetness to the green paint. The finish is even more impressive when you consider the car was not clayed.

A bit dull









A lot better


















*Value:*
The price of the product alone makes it great value for money but couple this with the fact it is used very sparingly and it's a real winner. Stick this in a "bigger" brand bottle and you could treble the asking price easily.

*Overall DW Rating:*
























*Conclusion:*
It's not often I am blown away by a product. Sure there are loads that make you say "yeah, not bad", but the Serious Performance paint cleanser will easily make you blaspheme. Extremely easy to apply and remove, leaves a fantastic finish, and has excellent cleaning power. It's hard in today's detailing circles to put brand snobbery aside, but if you can look past the simple bottle and lack of "premium" brand name, you'll discover a real gem of a product. In fact I'd put this in my top 5 favourite detailing products (and I've used a few believe me) it's that impressive. The non abrasive nature is also a bonus as it won't scare off anyone looking to improve on the old t-shirt and Mer. If anyone asks me what they need to improve their car care without going mad with clays and machines, Serious Performance Paint Cleaner would be my answer. Top notch Alex, top notch.

Thanks to Alex at Serious Performance for providing the test samples-








www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------

